
Paul Graham: The HN ranking algorithm - as1ndu
https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1781417
======
gus_massa
This is from 1827 days ago (>4 years)

A more recent (only 2 years) unofficial report is
[http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-
really...](http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-really-
works.html)

